# David Broder in the Washington Post on government enlargement



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

In "So, Now Bigger Is Better?," an opinion piece by David Broder in that notorious left-wing rag, The Washington Post,  characterizes the Bush administration as enlarging government and intruding into local affairs, saying, "Big government is back -- with a Republican label." Love the irony, if not the facts.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...2003Jan11.html


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

No one in the publishing or editorial world would characterize the Washington Post as "notoriously left-wing". As a matter of fact, it's always been considered as one of the more stodgy and conservative large city newspapers regarding both content and editorial style. 

I concur with James Broder's view based on the "Homeland Security Dept" alone. What a mess! If there ever were "deer caught in the headlights" it would be Tom Ridge and John Ashcroft.
I've never been a fan of Dick Armey, but if he's standing up and calling "Foul!" regarding his own party, someone ought to listen. 

I'm sorry, I just CANNOT bring myself to listen to lectures about education from a president who continues to pronounce "Nuclear" as "Nook-you-ler". His credibility regarding education issues goes down the toilet as soon as he opens his mouth. The contention that all Bush's "mispeaks" are intentionally designed to appeal to the common man make them even more despicable and insulting.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I agree that the gov't is expanding in horrible ways. 

I have to take issue with the statement "No one in the publishing or editorial world would characterize the Washington Post as "notoriously left-wing " as that industry itself is often considered left-wing. Compared within the industry is not the same as compared overall. The judgement of political orientation is best left to non-involved parties.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I expect very little from an administration headed up by a Texas Oil Pig whose recent tax proposals favor the rich.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

foodnfoto, I hoped my  would be the tip off that I, too, consider the WP relatively conservative (as well as Broder). When I see people like Broder and Armey alarmed by Bush policies, I think we must be in trouble!

Also, though I didn't post it, I found an item about X-Secretary Paul O"Neill criticising the Bush economic proposals (on the Internat'l Herald, I think). I use the Drudge Report as a link to many things I would otherwise miss. (http://www.drudgereport.com/).

One of the remarkable things about this Republican president is how much criticism he receives from his own party. That's much less common among Republicans than among Democrats who do lots of free-fof-all in-fighting.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This isn't about Republicans (or any political party); this is about power. The Republicans have been hijacked by people who want incredible power over the people, resources and economy of this nation. They just say they're Republicans. I grew up in a rather liberal home, learning to respect all points of view. I read books on politics as a high school student, fascinated with extremist views and worked on political campaigns. I recall having cordial discussions with Republicans in those days. I have great respect for Barry Goldwater's thoughts in his later years.

But the rhetoric and policies I am reading about now, and seeing pushed through Congress, are not what I knew as Republican ideas. What happened to valuing the privacy and autonomy of the individual? Our bedrooms and book choices are not private any more. What happened to support for freedom for all? It is said to be "political correctness" and vilified. Poof: extremists are running the show, and I don't mean Pat Robertson. He is a schoolboy compared to what's happening behind the scenes. We are well on the road to becoming a theocracy, my friends, and it's not respectful of huge chunks of our population. Our Constitution is in grave danger, and we are frogs in the gradually-heating pot. Do a Google search for "Rushdooney", because that's what I'm talking about.

A number of years ago I read a book by the Canadian writer, Margaret Atwood, titled The Handmaid's Tale . It's speculative fiction, but coming closer to reality every day. Read it and see if I'm right.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Mezz, you'll get no argument from me. 

And one of Broders' points was that it is the very party that is supposed to be for states' rights that is yanking away the rights (at the same time they impose the costs), particularly in education. Homeland defense is another area where the federal government is passing along the costs to the states.


----------

